# weekend away!



## kiska95 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi

I wonder if you boys in the higher echelons of this wonderful BBQ fantasy world can give a bit of a heads up to us new starters out there.

In the "other" BarberVoldermotQ (he that should not be named) forum I asked if they were any informal "get togethers" so people like me could garner info and learn the magic art from the more experienced BBQ wizards and got Nada. Wade graciously came back by PM and mentioned that a meeting of the SMF bbq magic circle is being held in the hidden woodlands at Woodhall Spa and is taking place on the 31st July.

Now being shy and bashful
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I wondered if its......................

1. Special invite only? And if invited is it..

2. Casual shorts and flip-flop's or BBQ black tie and apron?

3. If you cant transport any BBQ cooking gear what would you bring?

4. Whilst dipping your bread in another mans gravy may be OK for some what can one contribute rather than freeloading?

5. I have see some of your me and you's and fear that you have all gone to great expense to put the show on the road so if an invitation is proffered what is etiquette to bring? meat, charcoal, booze or contribute a few sheckles to alleviate some of the financial burden?

looking forward to your advices


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Brian

If the BBQ weekend requires a black tie then that counts me out. Danny, I know that you are probably confused at this point but I will explain to you what a "tie" is later. 

It is definitely a shorts and t-shirt event - flips-flops are optional though. All contributing members on here are invited and so are their other halves.

The format of the event is roughly...

Most are turning up on the Friday but others may just attend for the Saturday. We all share some wine and beer and, either get to know each other for the first time, or catch up from last year.

It is a celebration of all things BBQ. _*It is not a competition*_. Some of us cook on the day and others bring things that were prepared in advance. Several of us bring BBQs/smokers and so if you cannot bring your own then let us know in advance and we can free up some space for you.

We try to get a good mix of foods - beef, pork, chicken, fish etc and a good selection of sides. We would all like a good variety of dishes and so we try to coordinate in advance. If we do get some duplicate then that isn't a problem, but we want to ensure that we done end up with a feast entirely consisting of chicken wings and potato salad.

We all muck in during the day on Saturday and get things cooking / prepared, ready for a shared table feast at around 4pm - by which time quite a bit of wine and beer will probably have been consumed.

If you cannot contribute to the food then a contribution to the refreshments stock would be good too. 

Some of us bring the tables, chairs, gazebos, refrigerated trailer etc so they are covered.

You are very welcome if you can make it and we are just there to enjoy a selection of good food and share experiences with friends.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Wade

Thank you very much Wade it would be a pleasure to "meat" all of you and thanks for the explanation no doubt others will pick up on this thread and have a little more info.

The only other Ties I know of are Hog, Bolo and Texas hold em?

I've got the time off work and my neighbour/best mate and BBQ nut is "Tight Arse Terry" (from Portsmouth, all gob and tattoo's !Lol!) said he might make the trip too (skinny wives not into BBQ just wine!!!!!!!) so we may just show with a few surprises.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2015)

Most of the wives who attend are not into it either and are there under sufferance - and to keep us under control


----------



## osprey2 (Jun 21, 2015)

Wade said:


> Most of the wives who attend are not into it either and are there under sufferance - and to keep us under control


Seems reasonable, some of us need controlling. Really gutted I have to work, waving to those off to the sun at 03:00 all weekend.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 21, 2015)

TIE???  What tha HE**??  Waitin for your PM Wade.  Me make fire!  Me cook meat!!

Brian!  Bring your arse up here for the weekend!  I'll get you a beer and Wade can show you some tricks on smoking meat.  I hear he makes good burgers and sausages and that his cucumber sandwiches "are to die for".  You now the ones,  in little triangles with the crust cut off.  He is a bit obsessive, compulsive.  He does insist that if you are having a cup of tea you MUST stick your little finger out.  We love him anyway.  Bless him.

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Jun 21, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> TIE???  What tha HE**??  Waitin for your PM Wade.  Me make fire!  Me cook meat!!
> 
> Brian!  Bring your arse up here for the weekend!  I'll get you a beer and Wade can show you some tricks on smoking meat.  I hear he makes good burgers and sausages and that his cucumber sandwiches "are to die for".  You now the ones,  in little triangles with the crust cut off.  He is a bit obsessive, compulsive.  He does insist that if you are having a cup of tea you MUST stick your little finger out.  We love him anyway.  Bless him.
> 
> Danny


Danny waiting for food last year













3356.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jun 21, 2015






Just give me my rocking chair Ethan !!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Brian, sorry I have been missing lots of threads lately, got the old problem back where I am not getting my Daily Update Email.

Right here we go, http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

This is a link to UK-SMF a, it's just a website set up for info on the weekend.

Get yourself up here, would be great to meet.

Wade has already filled you in on "Etiquette"

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the invite guys


----------



## resurrected (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh, now this sounds interesting. I've checked the campsite and the bookings form says fully booked [emoji]128542[/emoji].

Although until I check the diary (her who must be obeyed), I don't actually know if we're free this weekend. Looks good fun though, especially for a noobs like me.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 24, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Oh, now this sounds interesting. I've checked the campsite and the bookings form says fully booked [emoji]128542[/emoji].
> 
> Although until I check the diary (her who must be obeyed), I don't actually know if we're free this weekend. Looks good fun though, especially for a noobs like me.



Hi just phoned the site and they said they have plenty avaiabilty still, if you have problem call them on 01526 3537107, they will sort you out!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## resurrected (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Smokin'

I'm stuck in an exam room so couldn't use a phone. 

Fingers crossed the other half has nothing arranged. 

Although she's a non meat eater (okay with fish and seafood), so she may not be interested.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 24, 2015)

She will be well catered for, I know from the menus that Wades doing Smoked Salmon hot and cold.

Smokewood is doing Cedar Plank Salmon and Stuffed Peppers.

Tell her, that this is a great chance for you to learn New Techniques so you can cook her the things she likes (reverse  psychology)


----------



## resurrected (Jun 24, 2015)

The seed has been planted and she seems interested [emoji]9786[/emoji]. 

Further update to follow [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 24, 2015)

The folks at the camp site are VERY helpful.  Just let them know you are here for the smokers weekend and they will help sort you.  Of course they also get an invite to the Saturday "feast".  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi just a quicky where is the rendezvous point at the campsite?


----------



## wade (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes. As you arrive, ask at the gate where Danny's pitch is and they will tell you. We have reserved an adjacent pitch for use as SMF Smoking Central. Once you get yourself settled in, make your way across and make yourself known. Danny and Annette will be there from Thursday and he will have a UK Smokers banner somewhere near his caravan. Not everyone will be located together, some of us will be in other parts of the site. It isn't a massive site though and no pitches will be more than a two minute walk away.


----------



## resurrected (Jun 25, 2015)

We are booked into the site. Arriving Friday, departing Sunday.

Now all I need to decide on is what a noob who's only used his smoker once is going to cook :grilling_smilie:


----------



## wade (Jun 25, 2015)

Pick something that you would like to try to cook and we can give you some help and advice as you smoke it for the first time. You may want to let us know what it is in advance though


----------



## resurrected (Jun 25, 2015)

Wade said:


> Pick something that you would like to try to cook and we can give you some help and advice as you smoke it for the first time. You may want to let us know what it is in advance though Thumbs Up



Thanks Wade. I'll have a think Thumbs Up


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 25, 2015)

resurrected said:


> We are booked into the site. Arriving Friday, departing Sunday.
> 
> Now all I need to decide on is what a noob who's only used his smoker once is going to cook


Problem solved!  A 7-8 kg. brisket will do just fine.  Bring PLENTY of charcoal and a home made BBQ sauce.

Serious now!  We will be GLAD to have you.  Don't stress on this!  Burgers, sausages and chicken parts work.  IT IS NOT A COMPETITION!  As Wade said; *IF* you want to try something new, bring it along and you will have SEVERAL folks helping out.  I plan to "back off" this year.  Just some easy things like maybe chicken and U.S. style sausages.  Several sides.  This is assuming folks post menus and we are SURE we have enough food to feed the multitude.  You British guys have this all in hand.  "EASY PEASY".  All I need to do is show up, drink beer and eat!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I will be on pitch 82.  The smoking and eating will happen on pitch 83.  Just look for the flying Texas flag.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jun 25, 2015)

They rang be today after I'd booked online, to tell me I was nowhere near you lot of reprobates.

They have moved me to pitch D0. Which apparently is not even on the map! 

They have obviously been forwarned of my camping escapades :and :devil:


----------



## wade (Jun 25, 2015)

Some ribs would be good in the Frontier if you have not tried them or even some beer-can or spatchcock chicken. If you do go for the ribs, let us know so that we can guide you as to which ones to get - or we can pick some up for you.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 25, 2015)

resurrected said:


> They rang be today after I'd booked online, to tell me I was nowhere near you lot of reprobates.
> 
> They have moved me to pitch D0. Which apparently is not even on the map!
> 
> They have obviously been forwarned of my camping escapades :and :devil:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, they got my email, warning them about you :ROTF


----------



## resurrected (Jun 25, 2015)

Wade said:


> Some ribs would be good in the Frontier if you have not tried them or even some beer-can or spatchcock chicken. If you do go for the ribs, let us know so that we can guide you as to which ones to get - or we can pick some up for you.



I'm thinking ribs and maybe a fatty of some sort.


----------



## resurrected (Jun 25, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, they got my email, warning them about you :ROTF



:PDT_Armataz_01_41:


----------



## wade (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, A fatty would be good.


----------



## resurrected (Jun 26, 2015)

A fatty it is then.


----------

